# Zeigt her: Biker Bilder Emotionen 2008



## grothauu (28. Dezember 2008)

Zur Jahreswende steht ein Rückblick an: Biker, Bilder, Emotionen. Zeigt eure schönsten Bikefotos aus dem abgelaufenen Jahr und gebt an, wo sie enstanden sind. 

Meine Favoriten sind hier aus der Schweiz bei Engelberg:






und noch eins aus der Region, sozusagen als Bezug zum Lokalforum:





die neue Autobahn kurz hinter Amberg.

Grüße und ein Gutes Neues 2009,

Uli


----------



## rex_sl (28. Dezember 2008)

da hat er einfach den ständer ausgeklappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grothauu (28. Dezember 2008)

rex_sl schrieb:


> da hat er einfach den ständer ausgeklappt



man gönnt sich ja sonst nix, und bei meinen 198cm und 96kg schlepp ich die verpönte Komfortstütze zusätzlich gerne mit - sogar über die Alpen . 

Aber ich könnte für die Puristen versuchen, das Foto zu retuschieren .

Stell mal selbst eins ein, damit wir dein Bike checken können.

Uli


----------



## puma347 (29. Dezember 2008)

grothauu schrieb:


> Zur Jahreswende steht ein Rückblick an: Biker, Bilder, Emotionen. Zeigt eure schönsten Bikefotos aus dem abgelaufenen Jahr und gebt an, wo sie enstanden sind.
> 
> 
> Grüße und ein Gutes Neues 2009,
> ...


ok is nicht viel
der rex mit einem richtigen bike,winter 07 auf 08 omega erlangen





ich weis jetzt nicht wie der kleine kauz heisst,aber drauf hat ers.contest in forchheim 26.06.08





10.08.08 trihatlon










thaper schmausenbuck nürnberg sommer 08





spj irgenndwann im frühling 08 rahtsberg erlangen/keine montage oder sonstiges





rahtsberg session 30.11.08
rex_sl





thaper





wolfi ...





drunkenstyle udodrunk





unbedeutender poser





jedermannrennen erlangen bayernrundfahrt 01.juni.08










18. Radrennen Rund um die Nürnberger Altstadt
am Sonntag, 14. September 2008


----------



## Saddamchen (29. Dezember 2008)

Aufn AX 2008
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/249807]
	
[/URL]
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (29. Dezember 2008)

für mich war 2008 das hier das wichtigste

Zieleinlauf in Riva del Garda






und 2009 geh mer endlich wieder richtig biken


----------



## grothauu (29. Dezember 2008)

Wow, da sind richtig klasse Bilder drunter sportlich und vor allem auch fotografisch. Vor allem zeigen Sie auch wie vielfältig Bikesport sein kann. 

@Bernd: Und wenn man nur früh genug fährt kann man beim AX sein Rad auch ohne Ständer bequem parken ;-).
Uli


----------



## Saddamchen (30. Dezember 2008)

grothauu schrieb:


> @Bernd: Und wenn man nur früh genug fährt kann man beim AX sein Rad auch ohne Ständer bequem parken ;-).
> Uli


Kongredd rischdisch!!!!


----------



## road runner (30. Dezember 2008)

Wünsche allen eine gute Fahrt ins neue Jahr 2009!!!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich in Osternohe Frankoniencup 2008





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kindergartenkin (30. Dezember 2008)

4X Schwalmstadt 2008 (ka wer die Fahrer sind)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (30. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Aufn AX 2008



Und das war die Schufterei ein paar Minuten vorher:





Und die Abfahrt ca. ne halbe Stunde später


----------



## norman68 (30. Dezember 2008)

Brixen 2008





[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/250990]
	
[/URL]


----------

